# Cool cat and very lucky kid



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Unfortunately for the poor dog it will likely be put down. Damn irresponsible owners.

[video=youtube;Dw9AwaJaVGU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dw9AwaJaVGU[/video]


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I love that kitty............


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Cats rock! What a hero. I have no sympathy for the "poor dog" and "irresponsible owners". The dog should be put down and the owners dealt with. Glad to see the kid is alright.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Does anyone else wonder how this whole thing seems set up. Were there previous close calls? Multiple cameras, one that catches the dog movement preattack...another camera that catches the cat rescue, then back to the dog retreat. Are cameras set up around our homes to catch neighbourhood behaviours? Just seems odd to me.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Surveillance cameras are cheap, readily available at any big box store and a great Christmas or Fathers' day gift for dad. We do love our technology.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I agree the dog owner is responsible, not the dog.

Having said that, I'm in support of vicious breeds (created through selective breeding by man) being banned and allowed to become extinct through sterilization.

Thumbs up to the cat. They can be tough little guys and don't always take shit from dogs.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

The cat shortly after sounded like she had kittens about 6 of them and with camera's these days doesn't surprise me in the least. Not bad for a stray that followed them home one day. ship


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

man that kid was lucky

what kind of dog was that?

somebody get that cat a big bowl of cream


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

it ain't the dog's fault. everybody wants to rush out and kill the dog. i gotta better idea. why don't someone instead beat the shit out of the owner, and cut their balls off so they can't breed? at least that ensures there wont be anymore dogs ruined by that guy, and he wont breed to make kids that act like he did. as for the cat? yeah, he did a brave thing and deserves to be richly rewarded, imo. that said, someone needs to take a switch to people who have "outside cats" 
it's bullshit. "oh, i want a cat, but not the smell or the duties of cleaning up, so i'll just have an outside cat" then the cat is pissin on people's motorcycles, shitting in their gardens, spraying their screens, killing birds and small animals, breeding feral cats. cats belong indoors where they can be the owner's responsibility, instead of the neighborhood nuisance.

of course it goes without saying tht the dog should have been confined as well


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I've had both...dogs much more enjoyable in my experience and suit my personality better. I've nothing against felines either except the " outdoor " variety as well. In our community, cats licenses aren't required. So if there were a thousand cat owners who paid license fees of $30 as dog owners have to...sorry for the long weekend math problem but I'm just saying if dogs need a license, cats should too.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Milkman said:


> I agree the dog owner is responsible, not the dog.
> 
> Having said that, I'm in support of vicious breeds (created through selective breeding by man) being banned and allowed to become extinct through sterilization.
> 
> Thumbs up to the cat. They can be tough little guys and don't always take shit from dogs.


I am a firm believer that animals much like people are a product of their environment and that if a dog or a cat are "vicious" it is the fault of the owner not the animal. Destroying the animal(s) is the easy way out. Owners should be held more accountable IMO.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Put down the owner, rehabilitate the dog.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> I am a firm believer that animals much like people are a product of their environment and that if a dog or a cat are "vicious" it is the fault of the owner not the animal. Destroying the animal(s) is the easy way out. Owners should be held more accountable IMO.


I agree to a certain extent, but I'd do think some dogs are unrehabilitable.
just like humans, I think some animals have a vicious nature or mental illness that will always prevent them from being reintegrated Into society.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> I am a firm believer that animals much like people are a product of their environment and that if a dog or a cat are "vicious" it is the fault of the owner not the animal. Destroying the animal(s) is the easy way out. Owners should be held more accountable IMO.



To some extent I agree, but a tiger cub will always grow up to be an adult TIGER and a pitbull or other dangerous breed will remain what they are regardless of their environment.

They have been slelectively bred to have certain characteristics and those too often show themselves in shocking and seemingly unprovoked tragedies.

This is not nature. It's man playing with shit we can't possibly control.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> a pitbull or other dangerous breed will remain what they are regardless of their environment.


I don't have a firm stance on the pitbull thing but it is a curious fact that, for decades, the pitbull was the #1 choice for 'the family dog' in North America. It seems to me that the breed is extremely dedicated to pleasing its owner(s) and if that owner happens to train it to fight then it becomes an instrument of negativity/evil.

Interesting doc called 'Off The Chain' on the pitbull topic:

http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/off-the-chain/

For me, the people involved in pitbull fighting (or any breed of dog fighting) are worthless. If an explosion took place where they were gathered together in one place, I would have no remorse for the people at all - I would feel bad for the animals.

One more related note: a friend of mine had an American Staffordshire Terrier and a Shitzu. She said the Shitzu was the aggressive one.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

This is a debate that is endless and perpetuated by peoples fears. Animals are just that.............animals. I have seen people get tips of fingers bitten off by parrots, people bitten by dogs, hell I used to own a cat that would tear the face off anyone that it didn't know. What are ya gonna do, kill everything that could possibly ever do harm to a human? How about we kill everyone that texts and drives?? I think one of those assholes might be more likely to kill on of my kids than a dog!! If you are afraid of heights, don't climb trees. If you can't swim then don't go swimming!! If you are afraid of animals then don't go near them. Basic survival instinct. We kill enough animals every day unintentionally by being morons as it is, how about taking a break from the intentional killing.............................................


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Milkman said:


> To some extent I agree, but a tiger cub will always grow up to be an adult TIGER and a pitbull or other dangerous breed will remain what they are regardless of their environment.
> 
> They have been slelectively bred to have certain characteristics and those too often show themselves in shocking and seemingly unprovoked tragedies.
> 
> This is not nature. It's man playing with shit we can't possibly control.


you just don't have much experience with the breed is all. truth is, pitbulls are great pets when properly raised in a loving environment. my son had one. i used to take the dog by the ankles and spin around and throw it on the couch so hard it would rock back and hit the wall. then i'd jump on top of her, wrestle her to the ground, put her in a headlock and hold her down, covering her eyes and nose/mouth. she never even one time so much as growled. my grandson used to climb all over her, she loved it. 
the best man at my first wedding had one. my son, at 3 used to ride her, using her ears to steer with. when she got tired of it, she'd crawl back behind the couch where my son didn't go. both were wonderful dogs who went their whole life w/o biting anyone ever


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I agree with Cheezy and Milkman on pitbulls. I have seen dogs that are normally a very friendly breed become biters because of the way they were raised and have heard of pitbulls like cheezy mentioned who were wonderful even-tempered dogs all their lives. The problem with some breeds, though, is like Milkman says, bred with certain characteristics that do sometimes come out no matter what is done to train the dog to be non-aggressive. I had a german shepherd mix that was fine in public but was over territorial on our property and would go after our guests even when he knew them well. 

Unfortunately, I had to put him down because of this.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> you just don't have much experience with the breed is all. truth is, pitbulls are great pets when properly raised in a loving environment. my son had one. i used to take the dog by the ankles and spin around and throw it on the couch so hard it would rock back and hit the wall. then i'd jump on top of her, wrestle her to the ground, put her in a headlock and hold her down, covering her eyes and nose/mouth. she never even one time so much as growled. my grandson used to climb all over her, she loved it.
> the best man at my first wedding had one. my son, at 3 used to ride her, using her ears to steer with. when she got tired of it, she'd crawl back behind the couch where my son didn't go. both were wonderful dogs who went their whole life w/o biting anyone ever


I don't think anyone's saying ALL pit bulls or any other domestic breed are vicious. But the stats do strongly suggest that they are more prone to attacks than many other breeds, for whatever the reason (it really doesn't matter to the person or other animal that gets attacked).
theres a reason the shelters are full of them and they are the most likely to be put down for aggressive behaviours.

for that reason, I think a breeding ban is the most humane option.
side note, the Humane Society's decision to fight the pit bull ban was what lead to my wife cancelling her long time recurring donations with them. Then of course when they got shut down a few yrs ago, that cemented her decision.

another option that no one seems to mention,is regulation. Perhaps "fighting"/ guarding dogs owners should require a license/training....since owning that sort of animal could be lethal. In some senses I don't see it any differently than gun ownership.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

somewhere I read a stat that was something like "a breed that makes up only 3% of dog population in north america accounts for 95% of the reported dog bites". They were talking about pit bulls. Like many here have said I think it's more the fault of the owners who are attracted to the breed for all the wrong reasons than it is the dog. You raise a dog to be a monster, it's going to be a monster.

When I was a wee lad and had a paper route, I was attacked by a husky that knew me well. I walked by/petted that dog dog daily for over a year, it was always sitting on the front step of the house. One day it just went nuts. I think it was sleeping and I surprised it. Owner said some of the older kids in the area had been teasing it. Never saw the dog again, I think they put it down.

Don't know why but my current dog (Shepard) who loves everybody wants to eat the mailman in the worst way.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

If some folks have unshakable opinions on certain breeds, then don`t buy those breeds. Pit bulls have gotten a lot of bad press over the years, people believe what they read...so be it. I`ve seen more vicious chihuahuas than pit bulls. Anyone can train their Yorkshire terrier to be a man eater, more comfortable with a Retriever?, then buy one. Pit bulls are not for everyone...if you are scared to death of a dog from day one then why buy it? Like guitars, buy what makes you comfortable...though I get nervous walking past people who have dogs they can`t control because they`re too big for them but I get it, maybe some women go the deterrent route and buy big dogs for protection but they should be able to hold it back when it`s needed. I don`t try to change people`s minds on dog breeds, they believe what they believe and thats that.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

The unfortunate thing in the dog situation is the same as the offspring situation - *anyone can do it*. The thing that exacerbates the situations regarding both dog ownership and parenting beyond the 'ZERO requirements to qualify' is that the penalties are too soft. 

In the doc that I linked to, they discuss stats on how the wrong people get pitbulls because they look tough (they do-no argument here) and that makes the owner look tougher. So, drug dealers, dog fight enthusiasts, immature morons, people with social issues, people with fear, and the list goes on regarding who will get one for the wrong reason. How many people with those problems/lifestyles will train a dog as it should be and how many will train it according to their particular personality/situation? If they all chose another breed then that chosen breed would be the bad one. 

I remember back in the 70s how dobermans were the bad ones. Docile babies with a mean look is what they are - AFTER people have their tails and ears cut, that is.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm not sure why there is so much debate going on here. It has been scientifically proven that cats rule and dogs drool. No need to argue.......


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Accept2 said:


> I'm not sure why there is so much debate going on here. It has been scientifically proven that cats rule and dogs drool. No need to argue.......


You don't hear of any need for cats being banned. 8)

Now grab that bass!

[video=youtube;VGS7R_-XqCk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGS7R_-XqCk[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

when i was a kid, the grown ups i knew used to talk about this resort town in ny somewhere. they said people would buy kittens when they were there for the summer, and then just let them go feral when they went home after vacation. eventually these feral cats began to hunt in packs, and 2 people were killed. the locals formed a line and went through a section of the woods shooting every cat they saw, several times over the course of a few weeks. i used to spend alot of time in the marshes growing up. hunting and trapping, fishing, collecting bait, etc. i've encountered lots of wild dogs and cats. they change. the dogs don't bark anymore. they'll run up on you without making noise. there were days i was real glad to be carrying a shotgun. the cats get bigger and believe me or don't but i think they get meaner looking. they never gave me any problems, but i wouldn't wanna take on half a dozen cats that weigh about 15-20 lbs with claws that have never been trimmed, ever. there ain't anything i've ever encountered in those marshes (except for swarms of bees) that was scarier than the wild dogs. you just about shit when you all of a sudden notice the noise of them rushing through the bull reeds. you try to locate them fast as you can because by the time you hear the reeds crashing, best case scenario is spotting them 50' out. but it's usually less than half that most of the time. without the gun, you'd better find a tree. real fast. if there are 2 or more of you, you can chase them off with sticks, eventually.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I know that many people basically dismiss the idea that selective breeding over many generations results in strong tendencies and characteristics that may or may not be suppressed with kind and responsible care.

I'm not an expert on the subject, but I don't want anyone, particularly those most vulnerable (kids and old folks) to be there when that totally unexpected (well to those who own such breeds) violent outburst occurs.

There's just no reason for such breeds to exist and the good characteristics that such breeds do have, can also be had in breeds that are far less dangerous when they snap.

How many times do we have to hear "I just don't understand it. She was always so gentle. I can't believe she attacked and mutilated that little girl".

I suppose it's the kid's fault.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

sneakypete said:


> *If some folks have unshakable opinions on certain breeds, then don`t buy those breeds.* Pit bulls have gotten a lot of bad press over the years, people believe what they read...so be it. I`ve seen more vicious chihuahuas than pit bulls. Anyone can train their Yorkshire terrier to be a man eater, more comfortable with a Retriever?, then buy one. Pit bulls are not for everyone...if you are scared to death of a dog from day one then why buy it? Like guitars, buy what makes you comfortable...though I get nervous walking past people who have dogs they can`t control because they`re too big for them but I get it, maybe some women go the deterrent route and buy big dogs for protection but they should be able to hold it back when it`s needed. I don`t try to change people`s minds on dog breeds, they believe what they believe and thats that.


Thats a bit like saying "if guns scare you, don't buy a gun". 
It doesn't solve the issue that some irresponsible nut 2 houses down may get one, abuse it, neglect it or worse, train it to be aggressive, and then one day it jump the gate when a kid is walking down the street.
this isn't an absurd situation...I have personally encountered several such scenarios , with slight variances of course.

with so many breeds to choose from, I don't see the reason anyone needs to own one with such a checkered past, just because they like the macho image that comes with it. May as well allow ppl to own wolves or crocodiles.

if you're masculine self image is so in need of bolstering, go to the gym and lift weights, wear MMA t- shirts, shave your head, grow a goatee , get tattoos, buy a Harley...whatever thing makes you feel tough but is otherwise harmless to your community.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Some people are just braindead.
Owners and strangers to the pets that some people have.

I remember as a boy, my buddy had a Golden Retriever, beautiful dog.
One day, a sales woman came to the front door, no answer.
So, in her bad judgement, she decides to go around to the back door, through a gate.
She was attacked by the dog and received some pretty bad injuries.

That dog showed no signs of aggressive behavior before, or after for that matter.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Thats a bit like saying "if guns scare you, don't buy a gun".




just because you interpret it that way doesn`t mean I meant it that way, in fact, I don`t see a connection at all.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I certainly have to agree with Milkman's post too...

the number of times the most aggressive one or the strongest one was kept in the line, definitely would create stronger and more aggressive animals. Has that tainted the breed? Likely. Perhaps there are lines that have been kept away from that sort of selection but how would you know (I suppose is the question)?

Diablo and sulphur make good points as well.


Somewhat related: I had a little cat who was about 4 and a half pounds his whole life. He only ever attacked one person - and he got that guy twice. I had to take each claw out of the guy's skin myself and after the first attack, I even warned him about approaching the cat, but he said "oh, I don't think that will" and he was abruptly cut off by a sound that was something like "RaaAAACH" as the cat attached himself to the dude. I have to give him props though, he didn't hit the cat or even try to shake him off.

That cat never had any incident with anyone before or after that although I did watch him pretty close after that episode. I don't suppose there was any connection that the guy was the one who picked up the rent each month(?).


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;n1o_eFtTshc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1o_eFtTshc[/video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

^^^^ cats will play like that all day long ^^^^^

"Angry", I don't think so.


----------

